# كتب مفيدة للميكاترونيكس والشاطر اللي يستفيد



## م.كامل زياد (15 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
في البداية سوف امدكم ببعض الكتب القيمة التي لاغنى عنها في تخصص الميكاترونكس رغم اني اعلم اني هذي المواد قد تمت دراستها في الجامعات ولكن كي تعم الفائدة
واول هذه الكتب عن الحساسات (sensors)وسوف اطرح هذه الكتب على شكل اجزاء​ 
واود ان اشكر المهندس أحمد عفيفي على ترحيبة الحار واسال الله ان اعاونه في طرح موضوعات قيمة في هذا المجال وكلنا اخوة وكلنا طلبة علم:16:​ 
اخوكم م.كامل زياد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس كامل, حقيقة بادرة كريمة منك وأسأل الله أن تزيد من مثل هذه المشاركات الهادفة.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## midos (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ICE MAN (24 فبراير 2007)

كتاب ممتاز 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك العظيمه


----------



## وائل عبده (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل عندي
فارجو الافاده


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Good book, thank you very much


----------



## م.وسيم (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هالكتاب القيم 

وبارك الله فيك وفي ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## ahmed sabeh (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## profshimo (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## areej_eng (5 أبريل 2007)

thank you
for you


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (11 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thaks ya basha


----------



## معن جرادة (31 يوليو 2007)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيبات (31 يوليو 2007)

تشكرات على هذا المجهود


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر الشعار (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## واثق سيارات (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا على مجهودك المميز


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الغني را (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ربي يوفقك ويزيدك علم وفائدة


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hythemforever (4 يناير 2008)

thank you very much i really appreciate it :20:


----------



## المنسى دائما (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و فى انتظار كتب اخرى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## سبورت سستم (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا وبحاول اتعلم منه اي شيء


----------



## محمحدالخفاجي (17 فبراير 2008)

Thank You Very Match


----------



## الجناحي (17 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## jarod501 (19 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## jarod501 (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## اسلام سولوم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## arif64 (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة و جهد رائعين


----------



## دموع ابو العبد (3 أبريل 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## ميدوجمال (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على الجزء الاول 
ممكن الاجزاء الباقية


حازم


----------



## احمد رونى (4 أبريل 2009)

اين بقيه الكتب اخى الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أبريل 2009)

ملف جميل اخى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## gayo1995 (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
:34::34::34::34::34::34:


----------



## محمود بروسلى (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## waleed8184 (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## وضاح المقطري (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الف شكر وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

